# Squirrel dog I bought



## paul ogden (Oct 19, 2014)

Bought this dog few months back .... Took him hunting 25-30 times... Hasnt treed a squirrel yet ...person I bought him from said he was a good dog.... Wondering if I'm doin something wrong ... I've seen squirrels .... The dog ain't smelling them ... I don't know


----------



## jimdog (Oct 19, 2014)

paul ogden said:


> Bought this dog few months back .... Took him hunting 25-30 times... Hasnt treed a squirrel yet ...person I bought him from said he was a good dog.... Wondering if I'm doin something wrong ... I've seen squirrels .... The dog ain't smelling them ... I don't know



Paul, if a dog will tree squirrel you can't do much wrong. How old is the dog?


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 19, 2014)

You don't have to do anything, if your dog is a squirrel dog all you gotta do is cut him lose, if the squirrels are on the ground and your dog don't tree, then I would suspect he may be a good dog, just not a good squirrel dog.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 19, 2014)

There's a lot of truthful dog men and there's a lot more untruthful ones let it be a leason learned purchase after a afternoon hunt and you make the decision whether you want him


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 20, 2014)

Judging by the picture alone.   The dog is rather rotund. More like a pet than a hard working dog. JMO. also , from the overall colour it could be black mouth cur or Keemer. The ears give it away as neither, Plus the wide head. and ears that don't match.. But that is oK because a dog does not need to be a "breed" to tree squirrels.  

If the guy told you it was a squirrel dog, then it is a possibility the dog did treebark on squirrels. Judging from the angle of your pic, the dog has a leash to keep it from wandering, and the tree is a little 4 inch  pine. Your shot is from above ground level.  There is a great possibility that the dog has treed on drags or trapped and released squirrels , at least enough to get a still photo to make a sale.   
My guess is the dog has been trained to "sight tree", therefore you have taken it hunting 25-30 times in regular woods and the dog cannot sight tree , therefore does not tree. That is the problem with squirrel dogs, coondogs and any other dogs that are trained for a photo op. 
If a picture is worth a thousand words , then a ten second video clip of said dog is worth TEN thousand words. JMO.


----------



## cornboy (Oct 20, 2014)

Is it a cur or feist ? How old is it ?


----------



## Scrapy (Oct 20, 2014)

cornboy said:


> Is it a cur or feist ? How old is it ?



Who cares? 25 0r 30 times out and not producing????  If the seller would have said that if he had an opportunity to make a squirrel dog , then that would be one thing but if the guy told you he was already a squirrel  dog then that is another thing.

Crank up a video of a pup you are headed in to a video at a sho nuff tree.


----------



## cornboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Still interested to know how old it is ?


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 21, 2014)

I hate seeing people with pups or young dogs that they advertise as "squirrel dog" puppies, or "coon dog" puppies. They are not a squirrel dog because of their breed, or because their parents are squirrel dogs, or because of their looks, or any other reason, until they start treeing squirrels on their on. They may be feist puppies, or cur puppies, but that don't make them a squirrel dog.

I know that was off topic, but I feel better now.

You may have been suckered into buying a dog that is no account. My advice would be to never buy a dog unless you see it in action first, or hear a report on the dog from somebody you know you can trust.


----------



## olroy (Nov 1, 2014)

*Price*

You can also judge by the price . If someone is trying to sale you the next world champion for $300 they are looking to make a dollar.     In squirrel dogs you really get what you pay for. Don't get me wrong you can slip up on a good deal once in a while but usually a good squirrel dog will cost you ....


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 1, 2014)

olroy said:


> You can also judge by the price . If someone is trying to sale you the next world champion for $300 they are looking to make a dollar.     In squirrel dogs you really get what you pay for. Don't get me wrong you can slip up on a good deal once in a while but usually a good squirrel dog will cost you ....



LOL, but you will do better by putting a $1,000 price tag on one than a $50 dog.  to get rid of one. You will not get a call about a %50 dog.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 1, 2014)

If $50 is all it's worth then I definitely wouldn't try to sucker anybody into giving anything for it. I would give it away or take it to the pound or something, but I WOULD NOT price it for $100, or $500, or for sure not $1000 dollars just to get people to look at it or think about buying it. That's why it's so hard to get what you think you are buying. I hate dishonesty.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 1, 2014)

With some of this logic some would think the higher a dog is priced , the better the dog?? I have seen some expensive biscuit eaters that are not worth the collar around their neck, unless the owner just likes the company, I always chuckle when I here someone say, we'll this dog is out of such and such stock, it will be a great tree dog, not nessasarily, whew, I feel better now.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2014)

Im with Ol Roy myself. Plus if the son of gun is any count. The dog would not be forsale in the first place. If it was. It would sell locally. You think Id let any of my buds sale a coon treer cheap and me not buy it? No I would not.started dog is different. 300 Im not expecting much. I can take a chance on it. $50 well I dont see any of those. $500+ Im going to see them tree something before I buy them.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 4, 2014)

Don't ever buy a dog that you can't try out,people will tell you anything to sell a dog,


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 6, 2014)

cklem said:


> With some of this logic some would think the higher a dog is priced , the better the dog?? I have seen some expensive biscuit eaters that are not worth the collar around their neck, unless the owner just likes the company, I always chuckle when I here someone say, we'll this dog is out of such and such stock, it will be a great tree dog, not nessasarily, whew, I feel better now.


 Not really. I have ben offered a dog for ten K that I have gave away dogs just like him. He got famous and I am still a nobody.  Whatever, he was a good dog, just not my kind of dog. I still prefer to hear a strike, cold trail ,warmer trail , hot race and tree. JMO. The dog telling me what they are doing the whole time, not a dog I must zero a satellite in on. LOL. Out of hearing.


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 6, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Not really. I have ben offered a dog for ten K that I have gave away dogs just like him. He got famous and I am still a nobody.  Whatever, he was a good dog, just not my kind of dog. I still prefer to hear a strike, cold trail ,warmer trail , hot race and tree. JMO. The dog telling me what they are doing the whole time, not a dog I must zero a satellite in on. LOL. Out of hearing.



I like the way you think. I had a pup out of Ratattack, you know how that is, this will be the next greatest thing, he would tree a coon for sure, might take you a tank full of fuel in your truck to find him, but he would be treed somewhere, I gave him away.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 6, 2014)

I had one out of rat. Just put her down last week. No telling at the coons she treed over her 13.5 yrs. Gonna be hard to replace. She was a hard hard going dog.. She barked. She was gonna put a end to it. It was no deer. No bear. No hog. No diller. It was a coon or the occasional possum. I guess I hunted her through my prime also. Now I dont mind one not blowing through yonder but I still want it to tree them coon. I did tree several tonight with a little ol half breed. Hes a long way from being something I like though. I like some stuff about him and hate some things. He is still a young dog though. Bout 14 months.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 6, 2014)

paul ogden said:


> Bought this dog few months back .... Took him hunting 25-30 times... Hasnt treed a squirrel yet ...person I bought him from said he was a good dog.... Wondering if I'm doin something wrong ... I've seen squirrels .... The dog ain't smelling them ... I don't know



Back to the basics.will it chase a squirrel hide on the cane pole,what will it do on a caged squirrel?


----------



## Ricky Harrington (Nov 7, 2014)

Paul call me got some need hunting but


----------

